# Bangladeshi Muslims Whip Rape Victim to Death



## Big Don (Mar 30, 2011)

*Only 14, Bangladeshi girl charged with adultery was lashed to death*

*Shariatpur, Bangladesh (CNN)* EXCERPT:-- Hena Akhter's last words to her mother proclaimed her innocence. But it was too late to save the 14-year-old girl.
Her  fellow villagers in Bangladesh's Shariatpur district had already passed  harsh judgment on her. Guilty, they said, of having an affair with a  married man. The imam from the local mosque ordered the fatwa, or  religious ruling, and the punishment: 101 lashes delivered swiftly,  deliberately in public.
Hena dropped after 70.
Bloodied and bruised, she was taken to hospital, where she died a week later.
Amazingly,  an initial autopsy report cited no injuries and deemed her death a  suicide. Hena's family insisted her body be exhumed. They wanted the  world to know what really happened to their daughter.
*Sharia: illegal but still practiced*
Hena's  family hailed from rural Shariatpur, crisscrossed by murky rivers that  lend waters to rice paddies and lush vegetable fields.
Hena was  the youngest of five children born to Darbesh Khan, a day laborer, and  his wife, Aklima Begum. They shared a hut made from corrugated tin and  decaying wood and led a simple life that was suddenly marred a year ago  with the return of Hena's cousin Mahbub Khan.
Mahbub Khan came  back to Shariatpur from a stint working in Malaysia. His son was Hena's  age and the two were in seventh grade together.
Khan eyed Hena and  began harassing her on her way to school and back, said Hena's father.  He complained to the elders who run the village about his nephew, three  times Hena's age.
The elders admonished Mahbub Khan and ordered  him to pay $1,000 in fines to Hena's family. But Mahbub was Darbesh's  older brother's son and Darbesh was asked to let the matter fade.
Many  months later on a winter night, as Hena's sister Alya told it, Hena was  walking from her room to an outdoor toilet when Mahbub Khan gagged her  with cloth, forced her behind nearby shrubbery and beat and raped her.
Hena  struggled to escape, Alya told CNN. Mahbub Khan's wife heard Hena's  muffled screams and when she found Hena with her husband, she dragged  the teenage girl back to her hut, beat her and trampled her on the  floor.
The next day, the village elders met to discuss the case at  Mahbub Khan's house, Alya said. The imam pronounced his fatwa. Khan and  Hena were found guilty of an illicit relationship. Her punishment under  sharia or Islamic law was 101 lashes; his 201.
Mahbub Khan managed to escape after the first few lashes.
Darbesh  Khan and Aklima Begum had no choice but to mind the imam's order. They  watched as the whip broke the skin of their youngest child and she fell  unconscious to the ground.
"What happened to Hena is unfortunate  and we all have to be ashamed that we couldn't save her life," said  Sultana Kamal, who heads the rights organization Ain o Shalish Kendro.
Bangladesh  is considered a democratic and moderate Muslim country, and national  law forbids the practice of sharia. But activist and journalist Shoaib  Choudhury, who documents such cases, said sharia is still very much in  use in villages and towns aided by the lack of education and strong  judicial systems.
The Supreme Court also outlawed fatwas a decade  ago, but human rights monitors have documented more than 500 cases of  women in those 10 years who were punished through a religious ruling.  And few who have issued such rulings have been charged.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 30, 2011)

What is it you want to say here, Don?  Please be specific what your point is.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 30, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> What is it you want to say here, Don?  Please be specific what your point is.


Barbarism is unacceptable?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 30, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Barbarism is unacceptable?



Really?  I was born at night, Don, but not last night.  Please do not urinate down my back and tell me it's raining.

Did you think anyone would disagree with the sentiment that bad people doing bad things is bad?  Did you suspect that anyone here step up and say that no, they think barbarism is a lovely thing altogether and they wish it was practiced more often these days?

Or was this perhaps - just perhaps - part of your agenda, dovetailing as it does with your perpetual posting of every negative news story you can find that has the world _"Muslim"_ in it?

The term _'one trick pony'_ springs unbidden to mind.  You have a problem with Muslims.  *We get it.*  You're convinced we just don't understand how dangerous them there people are.  *We get it.*  Some of us agree with you - bilichak, your echo chamber - and some don't - like me.  Nobody is likely to have their mind changed by your posting these things over and over again, and then denying you're doing it because of some religious hatred like ANYONE believes you.  Yawn.  It's boring, Don.  It's *banal.*  It's pointless.


----------



## billc (Mar 30, 2011)

Well Big Don, I guess that's it.  Bill Mattocks has spoken and so I guess you will now depart from Martialtalk. If only you had listened to him, this whole mess could have been avoided.  Well, it was nice knowing you.  Bye.


----------



## billc (Mar 30, 2011)

I have to say it is pretty funny when people on the study complain about what other people post here on the study.  I have to say, "Who cares."  Post what you want and other people will post what they want.  As long as the owner of Martialtalk doesn't mind, it is really noone (yes, I misspelled it) elses business.  Have a nice day.:angel:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 30, 2011)

billcihak said:


> I have to say it is pretty funny when people on the study complain about what other people post here on the study.  I have to say, "Who cares."  Post what you want and other people will post what they want.  As long as the owner of Martialtalk doesn't mind, it is really noone (yes, I misspelled it) elses business.  Have a nice day.:angel:



Except I'm not complaining.  I asked a question about Big Don's motivation in posting the same old crap over and over again.  He obfuscated, which he pretty much does every time I ask that question.  I also made a statement about how boring, mundane, and otherwise useless I happen to find his brand of ugliness.

You, on the other hand, chose to make an inane comment, indicating to me that you really have nothing else to offer; certainly no insightful commentary or meaningful critique; just your usual sneer.

Then you followed up by suggesting that I should not criticize Big Don's right to post whatever he wishes without questioning it.  If true, then pray explain why you question my right to post my commentary without YOU complaining about ME?  Wouldn't that be my business and Big Don's, and not yours?  Oops, huh?

Seriously, if you want a battle of wits, go get some and come back.  I'll wait.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 30, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Really?  I was born at night, Don, but not last night.  Please do not urinate down my back and tell me it's raining.
> 
> Did you think anyone would disagree with the sentiment that bad people doing bad things is bad?  Did you suspect that anyone here step up and say that no, they think barbarism is a lovely thing altogether and they wish it was practiced more often these days?
> 
> ...


A few acquantances of mine here in the hinterlands happen to be Muslim. They are the FIRST people to balk at barbarism like this. Ozymandis is even Bangladeshi. See, the problem isn't Muslims, it is the overwhelming fear of Muslim terrorists that keeps sane people from commenting on how utterly and unambiguously wrong behavior like this is. For the record, those people who speak out the loudest against Fred Phelps and his merry band of friggin loons are Christians, not wanting to be painted with the same brush. Why then aren't Muslims the loudest speaking out against crap like this?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 30, 2011)

Guys, stick to the topic please, and leave the personal shots out of it.  
Thank you.


To be honest here....I'm tired of defending Islam from itself.  I think Don's right here...Why then aren't Muslims the loudest speaking out against crap like this?I know some do, but it's be a fricken lot nicer to see more of them doing it, and taking stands against this stuff. Maybe I'm reading the wrong news blogs but I rarely see Muslims condemning self-inflicted hatred like this.

Bill's right too though...seems a number of folks (myself included most likely) post a lot of 1 sided stuff.  Be nice to see more of a balance in here.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 30, 2011)

Big Don said:


> A few acquantances of mine here in the hinterlands happen to be Muslim. They are the FIRST people to balk at barbarism like this. Ozymandis is even Bangladeshi. See, the problem isn't Muslims, it is the overwhelming fear of Muslim terrorists that keeps sane people from commenting on how utterly and unambiguously wrong behavior like this is. For the record, those people who speak out the loudest against Fred Phelps and his merry band of friggin loons are Christians, not wanting to be painted with the same brush. Why then aren't Muslims the loudest speaking out against crap like this?



You make your real point with the same breath, Don.

First you claim you're not anti-Muslim.  Some of your best friends, etc, etc.  Then you admit that not *all* Muslims are terrorists.

But then..._"Why then aren't Muslims the loudest speaking out against crap like this?"_

That's been asked and answered over and over again, Don.  They do.  Do you speak Bangladeshi?  Do you read Islamic newspapers?  Do you know what "Muslims" around the world have to say about this?  Or do you, like me, mostly read English-language news sources that have a readership with a very small Muslim readership?  So how is it you know what Muslims are or are not saying about this crime?  How would you know what they are speaking out against?

But this isn't about the lack of Muslims _'speaking out against'_ this sort of thing.  This is a *rhetorical* question on your part - not requiring an answer - to _'prove'_ that indeed, Muslims do not speak out against such things, because they secretly approve of them.

In fact, if you want to have some fun, go to Google Books and search for "why don't they speak out".  Nothing more, just that.  Amazingly, what you find are arguments against blacks, Catholics, Muslims, Jews, and Protestants.  It's the standard argument one uses when one wishes to demonize another group and does NOT want to stand up and say _"Hey, I hate these guys and I'm proud of it!"_

The nouns change over time, Don.  The sad insinuation never does.  It's a sneaky way of saying what you want to say but don't want to say out loud.  It's code, Don.  As I've urged before, be a _mensch_ and say what you really mean.

Seriously.  Either you're woofing me, in which case you failed, or you're woofing yourself, in which case, find a mirror, man.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 30, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> To be honest here....I'm tired of defending Islam from itself.  I think Don's right here...Why then aren't Muslims the loudest speaking out against crap like this?I know some do, but it's be a fricken lot nicer to see more of them doing it, and taking stands against this stuff. Maybe I'm reading the wrong news blogs but I rarely see Muslims condemning self-inflicted hatred like this.



Think about where you live, what news you are exposed to, and consider that there are thousands of newspapers that are not in English, not published here, and people who give their opinions loudly and clearly that neither you nor I will ever hear from.

By what means can you state with certainty that Muslims do not speak out against atrocities?  Because they still happen?  Considering that there are 1.3 billion Muslims on the planet, I'd wager that if many Muslims thought such killings were fine and dandy, they're be a lot more of them happening. The fact that they're news clear over here would seem to indicate that they are relatively rare compared to the Muslim population.

Imagine a Muslim guy in Pakistan sitting down watching the evening news or reading his local newspaper and he reads a story about a Catholic priest abusing a child, or a US serviceman killing an Afghani civilian, and he says _"If Americans are against this sort of thing, why aren't they speaking out against it?"_  Do you suppose he sees a lot of the news we see, especially if he doesn't speak English?
_
"Why don't they speak out against it"_ is a tool used to indict a people, because it is made in places and times when the general population can look about them and notice that indeed, no one of that sort seems to be making a big fuss as one might expect they would.  The truth is that the entire nation of Bangladesh could be crying in pain over this particular murder under color of religion, and you and I would never know it.  But it sure is an easy charge to make.  Just pick someone you don't like an apply it; especially if they're a minority or their voices are not commonly heard at all where you live.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 30, 2011)

Big Don said:


> A few acquantances of mine here in the hinterlands happen to be Muslim. ?


 
On the other hand, Don, I don't see you decrying the burning of "witches"-many only children-in Nigeria or other places in sub-Saharan Africa, or questioning why the "Christians" aren't screaming the loudest about this (and *other*) barbarisms taking place, and perpetrated by Christians.....


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 30, 2011)

Christ, I get tired of doing this over, and over, and over again...





















They "aren't speaking out" because *YOU ARE DELIBERATELY NOT LISTENING!*


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 30, 2011)

women forced to wear a burka as evidence of how GOOD islam is?

that just fractured my irony bone.....


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 30, 2011)

how many stories like this have to be posted before some people admitt that THAT much smoke? prob means there is some fire there.....


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 30, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> women forced to wear a burka as evidence of how GOOD islam is?
> 
> that just fractured my irony bone.....



I carry a Rosary.  Oh, excuse me, I mean I'm *forced* to.  I just think I do it because I choose to obey the dictates of my faith of my own free will.

I  don't know why some women wear a burka.  Here in the Detroit area, we  see them a lot.  A free expression of piety?  A religious choice of  their own?  Submission to their husband or their local Imam?  I have no  idea.

But you do.  You know these things. :rofl:


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 30, 2011)

well lets see....how many school girls was it that were FORCED to burn to death because they wernt wearing thier burkas??

so yeah, FORCED is a pretty safe bet


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 30, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> women forced to wear a burka as evidence of how GOOD islam is?
> 
> that just fractured my irony bone.....



Who said that?  Point it out, please.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 30, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Why then aren't Muslims the loudest speaking out against crap like this?I know some do, but it's be a fricken lot nicer to see more of them doing it, and taking stands against this stuff. Maybe I'm reading the wrong news blogs but I rarely see Muslims condemning self-inflicted hatred like this.



THEY DO!!!  They are stalking the corners in Vancouver and Portland all the frickin' time.

And ... correct me if I'm wrong here, but ... isn't speaking out against your government in terrorist nations a death-penalty offense??

Why don't you hear it more? Because the war against terror is bigger news. Because the twins who babble to each other is bigger news.  Because Kyron Hormon is still missing. Because Portland's Gay mayor can't shave or stay away from teen boys.  Because Tiger Woods has got a new girlfriend. Because Charlie Sheen is going off the deep end ... or getting screwed by the network or SAG or both.

It's all bigger news.  Who wants to hear that most Muslims are peaceful?  Just look at the Study, Bob.

No one except me, Empty Hands, elder999, Bill Mattocks and a few others.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 30, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> well lets see....how many school girls was it that were FORCED to burn to death because they wernt wearing thier burkas??
> 
> so yeah, FORCED is a pretty safe bet


Uh, that was from the West Wing quote that I quoted...


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 30, 2011)

no Don, it actually happened


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=dca_1239264337&c=1


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 30, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> Who said that?  Point it out, please.




you did, with that silly picture you posted.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 30, 2011)

elder999 said:


> On the other hand, Don, I don't see you decrying the burning of "witches"-many only children-in Nigeria or other places in sub-Saharan Africa, or questioning why the "Christians" aren't screaming the loudest about this (and *other*) barbarisms taking place, and perpetrated by Christians.....


 
So does this, and "CHRISTIANS" do it.:



> I was witnessing a horrific practice which appears to be on the increase in Kenya - the lynching of people accused of being witches.
> I personally saw the burning alive of five elderly men and women in Itii village.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## billc (Mar 30, 2011)

I am not questioning your right to post anything bill mattocks, in fact you're pretty funny most of the time.  I simply said I found it funny, with the fact that you have to take specific actions to read a post by first coming to the study and then clicking on the specific thread, that people care so much what other people post.  It is very easy to ignore people here, there is even a setting for it.


----------



## billc (Mar 30, 2011)

Elder 999, I don't remember seeing anything in church where the pope condoned the burning of witches.  At least not in the last month or so.  I think you would be pretty hard pressed to find a priest, if there was one, attached to that village that encouraged or supported the burning of the "witches."  I seem to recall that there are quite a few Imams out there who do support all manner of horrible acts in the name of Islam.  Of course we could go back all the way to the crusades, a defensive war against Islamic aggression, or the inquisition.  That seems to be the fall back position to any criticism of Islamic terrorism.

****DISCLAIMER****

Not all muslims are terrorists.  In fact, the majority of muslims are not terrorists or terrorist sympathizers.

****END DISCLAIMER****


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 30, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> you did, with that silly picture you posted.



I did no such thing.  The claim wasn't "Muslims are bad" (at least explicitly), the claim was "Muslims don't speak out about terrorism."  Well, they do, and the pictures prove it.  The pictures prove nothing more than that.

Of course, you can't possibly refute the actual point or the actual evidence, so you construct a strawman about how posting proof that Muslims speak out about terrorism also means that I am ignoring the detestable oppression of women that goes on in the name of Islam.  I do no such thing, and you are a liar to claim it.


----------



## billc (Mar 30, 2011)

How many of those signs are directed at the democratic state of Israel.  I don't quite see more than two of the signs directed specifically at Islamic violence.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 30, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Elder 999, I don't remember seeing anything in church where the pope condoned the burning of witches. At least not in the last month or so. I think you would be pretty hard pressed to find a priest, if there was one, attached to that village that encouraged or supported the burning of the "witches."


 
And, once again, you're wrong, bill:



> *Mary is a pretty five-year-old girl with big brown eyes and a father who kicked her out onto the streets in one of the most dangerous parts of the world. Her crime: the local priest had denounced her as a witch and blamed her "evil powers" for causing her mother's death. *
> 
> 
> Yet Mary and the others at the shelter are the lucky ones for they, at least, are alive. Many of those branded "child-witches" are murdered - hacked to death with machetes, poisoned, drowned, or buried alive in an attempt to drive Satan out of their soul.
> ...


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 30, 2011)

and the mind reading continues.............



Empty Hands said:


> I did no such thing.  The claim wasn't "Muslims are bad" (at least explicitly), the claim was "Muslims don't speak out about terrorism."  Well, they do, and the pictures prove it.  The pictures prove nothing more than that.
> 
> Of course, you can't possibly refute the actual point or the actual evidence, so you construct a strawman about how posting proof that Muslims speak out about terrorism also means that I am ignoring the detestable oppression of women that goes on in the name of Islam.  I do no such thing, and you are a liar to claim it.


----------



## billc (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a feeling that it is more the "traditional" beliefs that cause the burnings than the christian part.  I would also like to know more about the "christian" priests that are doing the ordering and the casting out.  Where were they trained, Rome?  Something also tells me that they are not getting permission to burn witches from the vatican.  And I can pretty much tell you that priests from the developed world are not condoning the killing of witches.  However, Imams in western, first world nations are supporting the murder and torture of innocent people.  Some of these people are leaders of whole countries, with access to modern weapons.

****DISCLAIMER****

I, as a Roman Catholic, do not support the burning of witches, and call on the resources of law enforcement to do everything in their power to bring the people who do burn witches to justice.

****END DISCLAIMER****

Elder 999,will you join me in condemning the burning of witches?


----------



## billc (Mar 30, 2011)

Reading the article you supplied Elder 999, it is obvious that these are guys hiding behind and using religion to shake down people in the village.  It has less to do with religion, more to do about making their equivalent of money.  The same cannot be said about Radical Muslim Extremists.  Many of these guys come from upper middle class families, not third world african nations.  They are also doing there acts in the name of their religion.

****DISCLAIMER****

I do not believe that all muslims are terrorists or that most muslims are terrorists. 


***END DISCLAIMER****


----------



## elder999 (Mar 30, 2011)

billcihak said:


> I have a feeling that it is more the "traditional" beliefs that cause the burnings than the christian part. I would also like to know more about the "christian" priests that are doing the ordering and the casting out. Where were they trained, Rome? Something also tells me that they are not getting permission to burn witches from the vatican. And I can pretty much tell you that priests from the developed world are not condoning the killing of witches. However, Imams in western, first world nations are supporting the murder and torture of innocent people. Some of these people are leaders of whole countries, with access to modern weapons.


 
The article is somewhat misleading: it's not merely Catholics, but Evangelicals as well who have engaged in and encouraged the identification and removal of witches.

The priests are trained in Rome and elsewhere, and have Vatican permission to integrate "traditional African practices" into their faith. If you attended church in Nigeria, you might just find a goat being sacrificed in the apse-in fact, I'd wager you can find it in at least one Roman Catholic church with an African congregation in the U.S.

And, lest we forget, there was this:

[yt]QIOD5X68lIs[/yt]



billcihak said:


> Elder 999,will you join me in condemning the burning of witches?


 


> Thou shalt not suffer a witch to live. *Exodus 22:18 *
> (In the original Hebrew manuscript, the author used the word _m'khashepah_ to describe the person who should be killed. The word means a woman who uses spoken spells to harm others - e.g. causing their death or loss of property._"Evil sorceress"_ or _"woman who does evil magic"_ would be the most accurate phrases in today's English usage for this verse*. )*


----------



## billc (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes, I can see the sacrificing the goat integration, but the burning an innocent girl on charges of witchcraft coming from a western trained catholic priest is still not sinking in.  The evangelical side the same thing.  I think you have some less educated third world thugs, using religion as a tool, as opposed to radical islamic terrorism, which has some pretty sophisticated adherents who are preaching death and destruction to non-muslims.

****DISCLAIMER****

I do not think that all third world evangelical ministers condone the burning of witches. I do not think that all muslims are terrorists or terrorist sympathizers.

****END DISCLAIMER****


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 30, 2011)

Just an observation, but laws that punish the woman in a rape, only make keeping them under lock and key more likely; so, I can see this issue and others like it bringing Islam to the Table on womens rights. Maybe...
Sean


----------



## Bruno@MT (Mar 31, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Why then aren't Muslims the loudest speaking out against crap like this?



Why should they? Do you personally apologise and cry out every time an American soldier does something wrong? Or every time an American in general does something wrong?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 31, 2011)

Every time? No.  But I think I've expressed more than an occasional bit of outrage.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 31, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Yes, I can see the sacrificing the goat integration, but the burning an innocent girl on charges of witchcraft coming from a western trained catholic priest is still not sinking in. The evangelical side the same thing. I think you have some less educated third world thugs, using religion as a tool, as opposed to radical islamic terrorism, which has some pretty sophisticated adherents who are preaching death and destruction to non-muslims.
> 
> ****DISCLAIMER****
> 
> ...


 

So, let me get this right. 

Radical Islamic terrorism=sophisticated adherents preaching death. 

African Syncretic Christian "witch" burners="less educated third-world thugs."


Never minding, for a minute, that your typical radical Islamic suicide-bomber is hardly literate, no matter his perceived level of piety, and relies upon others to relate to him what the Koran says. 

Frankly, I find your attempt at not equating these atrocities done at the behest of so-called "Christian," and, sometimes, "_Catholic_" *leaders*, weak and hypocritical.

In point of fact, the people of the village, where the whipping in the OP took place, were acting against the law of the land, but at the direction of the local religious authority. The incident in Bangladesh and the incidents in Nigeria are *exactly* the same sort of thing: an ignorant populace being urged on to commit criminal barbarities by religious authority, based on _misinterpretation of sacred texts_, and nothing more.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Mar 31, 2011)

billcihak said:


> I have a feeling that it is more the "traditional" beliefs that cause the burnings than the christian part. I would also like to know more about the "christian" priests that are doing the ordering and the casting out. Where were they trained, Rome?
> ?


No, but the detestable Cadinal Law is in Rome, is being protected by the Vatican, when he should be imprisoned for aiding and abetting Pedophile priests in the rape and molestation of children. The Catholic Church has, throughout the ages done just as much, maybe even more damage than the various sects of Islam.


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 1, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Really?  I was born at night, Don, but not last night.  Please do not urinate down my back and tell me it's raining.
> 
> Did you think anyone would disagree with the sentiment that bad people doing bad things is bad?  Did you suspect that anyone here step up and say that no, they think barbarism is a lovely thing altogether and they wish it was practiced more often these days?
> 
> ...



Bill M I was gonna say shhhh cause twin fist, might open his yap and don't get him going 

Oops, too late now.


----------

